
Ask HN: How to Achieve Mindfulness at Work? - gavribirnbaum
I really care about growing, being really good at my job, and learning at it. I am ambitious.<p>It is hard to balance that and not be stressed. Have a good work-life balance, and sheer focus on the present. Do you feel that too? Have you tried to solve it? How do you achieve it daily?
======
n9
I only have one answer and it is the one that worked for me after 30 years of
trying. Trying meaning trying to be mindful, advocating for and using
meditation spaces in the office and leading meditation groups, product
managing a meditation app, studying and using "Mindful Business Practices,"
rewriting our perf management system to be mindfully based. Etc.

Here's what worked: I quit. I quit and then took time off and regained an
absolutely enormous amount of balance in my life. Like 20x more than I would
have expected. Working in tech for 30 years had fucked me up way more than I
had thought. Me! A man who is a practicing Buddhist, has taken trainings, who
meditates, who journals... I had no idea.

I quit and then after a few months I knew I couldn't go back. So I'm not. I'm
out of tech. I'm spending my savings to go back to school at age 46 to be a
psychotherapist. I have never felt better about anything. So that's my answer.

